# Shaqtin' A Fool!



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

All right, whether you're an NBA fan or not, there's no way you're NOT gonna laugh at Shaq's clips of the funniest moments and players in the NBA! Check it out LOL!

http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/category/shaqtin-a-fool/

Ep. 1


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

What does the title mean? I don't get it


----------



## albrecht (Oct 18, 2011)

fonz said:


> What does the title mean? I don't get it


It's "actin' a fool," but with "Shaq" instead of "act."


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

Shaq ruined Inside the NBA and I will never forgive him.


----------

